

Show HN: Swifty – Learn how to code in Swift wherever you are - hgllnt
http://swifty-app.com

======
annon
Why did you make all the text images? They're highly compressed as well,
making them blurry. If fonts are a concern, there are a ton of freely
available web fonts at
[http://www.google.com/fonts](http://www.google.com/fonts).

You should also make the remaining images on the page retina resolution since
almost 100% of your target market is gonna be on one.

~~~
hgllnt
Thanks for your input, you're absolutely right! A responsive Retina-compatible
website is already in the works. Be sure to check it out as soon as it
launches!

~~~
hobarrera
We don't really need Retina-compatible, but merely readable and accessibility-
friendly would suffice.

------
hobarrera
"wherever you are" isn't the issue with swift. It doesn't matter where you are
as-is.

The issue (for me, at least) is it's dependency on OS X. I'd love to learn
swift, and potentially do some fun iPad stuff, but installing OS X is the
largest turn-off for me.

------
7ewis
Is there anything like this on Android, for Java/Android?

~~~
theflagbug
There's actually a Java and C# version for Android/Windows Phone in the works
right now!

Source: I'm the developer of said versions :)

------
pierotofy
What's "funnified"? Cool app though!

~~~
hgllnt
Thanks! It means "made more fun" but it's not exactly an official word. But as
soon as it becomes one, I'm gonna claim that I coined it! ;)

------
jamieomatthews
Did he re-write a swift compiler?? Or is there a way in swift to compile a
string?

~~~
Someone
Looking at the screen dumps of the iOS app, I am not convinced that this app
evaluates any Swift code at all.

Also, as far as I know, Swift on iOS doesn't have anything eval()-like [On the
Mac, there is a REPL
([https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=20)](https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=20\))]

I would think the easiest way to evaluate Swift code 'on' a iOS device would
be to send it to a Mac, but as said, I don't think this app evaluates Swift
code.

